# 35% off garmin for blue cross blue shield



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Fyi if you have blue cross insurance they have 35%off garmin products. You have to sign up for the deals page first https://www.blue365deals.com/









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montana93 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks -- that is a huge savings for folks that have BCBS. Just checked my if my BCBS works with this and it does. What a great deal!


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Montana93 said:


> Thanks -- that is a huge savings for folks that have BCBS. Just checked my if my BCBS works with this and it does. What a great deal!


Yeah thats a $100 off, deals comes and go so jump on it .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

That's cool that healthcare providers are doing stuff like this. 

My healthcare provide (Aetna) offered me a Series 3 Apple Watch for $11.00 per month for 24 months. If I hit my fitness goal (burn 600 calories) three days out of seven, it takes $2.75 off my monthly payment. If I do that each week there is no payment that watch for the month. I've had the watch for three weeks and I've reached my weekly goal in the first three days of each week.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Looks like I just saved some money!

I'm not eligible, so I'm not getting one :lol:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey I have BCBS. Can't seem to figure out how to 'sign up' for the deals page. I do have a Garmin acct already.
Love my Fenix 5 but thinking of returning for the lighter Forerunner 935/945


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Love my 935, but if I had the money, I'd be wearing a 945 no question.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

NordieBoy said:


> Love my 935, but if I had the money, I'd be wearing a 945 no question.


Why? Music and Garmin Pay or other reasons.

The reason I ask is b/c I had the 945 on my list since it's newer however I don't care about music on my watch and my bank does not support nfc paymets so...no real reason to spend more for (me) to get those features.

hmm...now wondering if the 935 has preloaded topo's? maybe not but either does my F5.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> Why? Music and Garmin Pay or other reasons.
> 
> The reason I ask is b/c I had the 945 on my list since it's newer however I don't care about music on my watch and my bank does not support nfc paymets so...no real reason to spend more for (me) to get those features.
> 
> hmm...now wondering if the 935 has preloaded topo's? maybe not but either does my F5.


The extra features. Course profiles, double the (already good) battery life, music and NFC are not so important, but cool.

The 935 is the same internally as the F5 sapphire (has wifi). No mapping at all.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Not all BCBS groups offer this unfortunately. The NYC/Empire BCBS groups doesn't as example.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I also have BC and my group is not part of the deal :-(


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Let me know when Medicare starts offering Garmin deals.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

"Unfortunately, it looks like your Blue Company isn't participating in Blue365 just yet"
Boo!


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea, and my BCBS is IN. Really great deal, thanks!!!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if this deal has an expiration date?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Pro tip:

Use ILT for the BCBS code. 
I just ordered (and saved ~$260) a Fenix5 Plus Titanium with orange band. After entering the code no other verification was required.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow really? Loooks like ima be $300 lighter.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpowers (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, that worked. My bank account may suffer.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> Wow, that worked. My bank account may suffer.


Shhh... Keep that code on the lowdown man. Some idiot might post it on the internet.

Oh, wait

Anyway 35% off is a screaming deal. I'm loving the titanium version of my F5+ vs my original Fenix 5. It's only 10 or 15 grams lighter but the original Fenix 5 hurt my wrist bone and I was dying to take it off by the end of the day. For whatever reason this one is super comfortable for all-day wear. maybe it's designed a tad differently or maybe the weight just helps I don't know. Either way it's a great watch and I got a good deal on it, still expensive as hell though.


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

Went to order a VA4 and the discount has dropped down to only 20% now.


----------

